# BAHA site overgrowth



## AnneCline (Aug 26, 2010)

If anyone could help with a CPT code for this surgery, it would be greatly appreciated.  Dr did a resection of overgrowth and granulation tissue,
irrigation and debridement of the area with cauterization of granulation
tissue of a BAHA site.

He had a Baha implant placed, which worked well for him.  He subsequently developed
inability to maintain the hygiene required to keep the Baha clean and
started having problems with infection.  He was lost to follow-up and
returned.  At that time, the Baha implantation site was completely covered
with granulation tissue and crusting that extended into the hair. 

REPORT:   The patient was brought to the operating room and anesthesia was
induced.  The hair was scrubbed with a Betadine scrub brush.  A large
amount of crusting was removed from the hair.  The area of granulation
tissue was grasped and a #15 blade was used to circumferentially go around
this area and resect this tissue.  This was sent for pathologic assessment.
The abutment that was visible was scrubbed with Betadine.  Silver nitrate
was used to control bleeding and help cauterize the granulation tissue.

I was looking at CPT 17250 but wasn't sure if this was right because a blade was also used for the excision and this code had very low RVU's.
Thanks in advance!
Anne


----------

